# Why do you like where you live?



## Chris (May 14, 2013)

So over the last few years we have been talking about leaving CA. We have a few places in mind but nothing locked in. Just wondering what you guys like about your area?


I like CA for the weather and ease of getting stuff no matter what it is from dinner to tires to some off the wall things. I like the opportunity, you can make as much money as you want out here if you are willing to work for it or steal it from others like most do out here.

My dislikes are the politics/rules/bans of everything, cost of living, room, there is no room. I hate the traffic everywhere I go, it should not take 3 hours to go 60 miles. The just plain unhappy people, they are everywhere and everyone is in some sort of hurry all the time.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 14, 2013)

Chris, grass is always greener on the otherside. The thing I like about Tennessee is there is country 20 minutes from downtown, the economy isn't as fickle as the rest of the country, things are a little slower than bigger cities, people are still half way friendly, Nashville has the conviences of a big city with some smalltown charm left. 

Moving anywhere and starting over is, well...starting over. You loose friends, contacts, family, and things you are familar with. Living in Tennessee isn't perfect, but I sure don't want to move anywhere else. Been here 26 years and it's home.


----------



## havasu (May 14, 2013)

I went to Tenn. for my first and second time just last year. I will tell you that the folks are so friendly there. I stopped to check my directions and before I could turn on the GPS, I had two people walk over to me and asked how they could help me. Yes, I'm headed back real soon myself.


----------



## Chris (May 14, 2013)

So why do you like CA Mark?


----------



## MarkWood (May 14, 2013)

Georgia is my Home and I cant think of anywhere else I would rather live. like Tennessee We have city 20-30 minutes from the country. I can be in the big city of Atlanta in 45 minutes (with no traffic or I can drive 45 minutes north and there is nothing. I'm right in between living in the big city and no big stores at all. The small town of Jefferson that I live in is nice. If it werent for work I would never have to leave Jefferson. We have Mitchell hardware that has a lumber yard and on most stuff they match Home Depots prices and the lumber quality is way better. @ home Depot I have to sort thru a whole stack of 2x4's to get 10 gooduns. @ Mitchells I dont even have to look at them, I know there good. we also have several family owned local restraunts and a kroger within 5 minutes from the house. People actually care and will help each other around here.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2013)

Wish I could say the same about where I live but ever since I moved from a small town to the city I have not liked it and I don't even live right in the city. Around here you can drive 2 hours in any direction and still be in the city. Between the over populated places here and the silly laws we live by I am just losing interest in the area.


----------



## MarkWood (May 15, 2013)

I have never been to California but from what I hear Its somewhere you need to visit but you wouldnt wanna live there? I def want to come check it out theres to much offroad racing and rock crawling out there not to!! That is one thing I wish Georgia had more of!


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2013)

Let me know when you are coming and I will put you up in my mountain house.


----------



## MarkWood (May 15, 2013)

It's gonna be a few, but I'll make it eventually and I'll take you up on the offer!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 15, 2013)

WoodRacing said:


> It's gonna be a few, but I'll make it eventually and I'll take you up on the offer!



If you leave now you can be there before the weekend.


----------



## MarkWood (May 15, 2013)

Yeah I know but theres that fuel bill that always seems to stop me from going on any long trips!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 15, 2013)

WoodRacing said:


> Yeah I know but theres that fuel bill that always seems to stop me from going on any long trips!



Always a catch, isn't there...


----------



## MarkWood (May 15, 2013)

YUP..................


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2013)

WoodRacing said:


> Yeah I know but theres that fuel bill that always seems to stop me from going on any long trips!



Probably cheaper to fly and rent a car. I flew round trip to Boston and back for 240 bucks and then a rental car for 10 days for about 200 bucks.


----------



## MarkWood (May 16, 2013)

Probly would be cheaper but you see alot more on the drive.....


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2013)

Yes you do, a road trip is always fun too.


----------



## mustanggarage (May 17, 2013)

I have always lived in the midwest.  I do not like cities at all.  my small town has about 8,000 people in it.  I am valued by the community and the people are friendly.  I can get all the way across town in less than 15 minutes.  With the internet and UPS everything I want is delivered directly to my door.  I own 3 acres of land  I have excellent job security.  and I live 45 minutes from omaha and 70 minutes from DesMoines so if I need anything I can't find in my small town I can always drive to omaha.  I have always lived in small towns.  I chose my specialty because I did not want to live in the city.  I have had many job offers from large cities and have not even gone to interview I have no desire at all to live like that.  I don't even really like going to home depot that much.  I hate crowds.  I love my small town, and plan to die here.


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2013)

I still don't like where I live but also several people have told me the grass is not greener on the other side. I think they are wrong.


----------



## Trophyman (Oct 30, 2013)

Chris said:


> I still don't like where I live but also several people have told me the grass is not greener on the other side. I think they are wrong.



Yep---they lied Chris 

View attachment air all property sml copy.jpg


----------



## havasu (Oct 30, 2013)

I swear, if I had a chunk of land like that, I promise you all I would mow the lawn naked. Why you ask? Because I could!


----------



## Chris (Oct 30, 2013)

I wish I had a place like that.


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 30, 2013)

havasu said:


> I swear, if I had a chunk of land like that, I promise you all I would mow the lawn naked. Why you ask? Because I could!



just thinking of that makes me itch all over.


----------



## havasu (Oct 31, 2013)

Since I will never have the bucks to buy a spread like that, you are safe and can quit itching.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 31, 2013)

mustanggarage said:


> just thinking of that makes me itch all over.



Obiviouly havasu has never had a close up and personal experience with ticks and chiggers...


----------



## havasu (Oct 31, 2013)

You're correct but I do know alot about divorces and those type of blood sucking insects.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 31, 2013)

havasu said:


> You're correct but I do know alot about divorces and those type of blood sucking insects.



I understand, the only difference is you don't have to give half your stuff to the bugs...


----------



## Trophyman (Oct 31, 2013)

havasu said:


> I swear, if I had a chunk of land like that, I promise you all I would mow the lawn naked. Why you ask? Because I could!



Naaaa, mowing gets old after a while. I mow around the house and shop. The rest I put in hay. I rent out the pasture in the far back to a guy with race horses. I live, kind of, in the country. I'm about 8 miles outside a place called Ocala, Fl, or as the locals refer to it. SLOcala NO traffic, we have a "rush minuet" here at 5:00PM GREAT weather from Oct-May. The rest of the months, you have days that you just need to stay inside with the A/C roaring 

View attachment 01A-hay at shop.jpg


----------



## havasu (Oct 31, 2013)

That is not an image that comes to mind when you are talking about Florida. Beautiful place!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 31, 2013)

havasu said:


> That is not an image that comes to mind when you are talking about Florida. Beautiful place!



Central Florida from Orlando to Ocala is beautiful!


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 1, 2013)

havasu said:


> That is not an image that comes to mind when you are talking about Florida. Beautiful place!



Yea hava, ur right. When friends from "up north" come to visit, I love the look on their face the first time they come This is what you normally think of when someone says FLORIDA
http://www.garageretreat.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1950&stc=1&d=1383308813


or this

http://www.garageretreat.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1951&stc=1&d=1383308854

This is what MY florida looks like:

http://www.garageretreat.com/forums/images/attach/jpg.gif

http://www.garageretreat.com/forums/images/attach/jpg.gif


The other 2, Daytona or The Mouse House I can drive to in about an hour. Florida is in the top 10 in the nation for cattle production and Ocala is one of the top producers of thoroughbred race horses. Marion county, where I live is aprox 1600 sq miles with only 300,000 people living in it. 75% of them living in incorporated city of Ocala. Pace of living here, don't be in a hurry to do anything. Most business are closed on Saturday and Sunday. And the best day for yard sales----Friday. I wouldn't live anyplace else. 



oldognewtrick said:


> Central Florida from Orlando to Ocala is beautiful!



View attachment daytona.jpg


View attachment daytona2.jpg


View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 3, 2013)

Chris said:


> I like CA for the weather and ease of getting stuff no matter what it is from dinner to tires to some off the wall things. I like the opportunity, you can make as much money as you want out here if you are willing to work for it or steal it from others like most do out here.
> 
> My dislikes are the politics/rules/bans of everything,.



I love Cali, but wouldn't move there for the reasons you want to leave. Southern Oregon would be my stopping point. 

In western Washington, unlike the southwest, or Florida, there are three months to be outside, then comes the cold rainy season, followed by the warm rainy season. I have at least eight rain coats. Five of them are similar, the other three fill niches. Nobody can drive unless it's dry and overcast. The snow is a real hoot because nobody native knows how to drive, and anyone from Minnesota who thinks coastal snow is like Midwest snow winds up in the ditch too. People tend to be a-holes around here. As i say, "People in Philly  pretend to be rude, but they're really polite. People in Seattle pretend to be polite, but they're really rude." Passive/aggressive, I believe it's called. Once you reach Portland people begin to chill out; once you reach Norcal, people start acting human again.

Climate variety in Washington is diverse, with Puget Sound, the Pacific coast, Eastern Washington sage desert, and NE Washington high desert pines. The NE zone extends up into Canada. (Funny to say 'Canadian desert' to a costal Canadian for the short argument that ensues.)The Olympic Peninsula measures rainfall in FEET. Employment is fairly diverse, however, like anywhere in the US, manufacturing is becoming rarer. Washington State Constitution is firearm friendly, and even with the Brady Bunch getting a pistol ban on the ballot in 1996 (WA has referendums) it was soundly defeated by 63%.

I guess Washington is a little like Cali with less friendly people, more rain and a little more moderate politically.


----------

